# Garage Heaters...



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Here is a topic that I would lover to hear everyone's opinions/experiences...What kind of garage heaters do most of you use for working on your winter projects? I am limited to electric, but I am interested in all replies...


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have radiant hot water heat in my garage slab.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Are you talking attached garage or detached? I've found that my attached garage stays pretty warm in the winter. I do have two in wall electric heaters to assist when it is really cold out. They do take some electricity though. 
I'm still trying to decide on a detached solution. I think I'll eventulky go with a ductless unit.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Still learnin said:


> Are you talking attached garage or detached? I've found that my attached garage stays pretty warm in the winter. I do have two in wall electric heaters to assist when it is really cold out. They do take some electricity though.
> I'm still trying to decide on a detached solution. I think I'll eventulky go with a ductless unit.


I was primarily referring to an attached garage. However, please share any info on either type if you think it might help another member. :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I use a propane heater. I've run it for 20 hours and there is still some gas in the tank. I might get a few more hours from it. It is a standard BBQ gas tank. I haven't found an electric one which isn't industrial which can keep up with a gas heater.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+1 most electrical ones are limited to 1500watts (15amps for most garage outlets). You need more wattage to keep a garage at a decent temperature. You can get higher wattage, but then you need to add a breaker to handle it. Gas (tank or using the natural gas from the house) is the way to go.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use a big buddy propane heater, bought it for ice fishing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like this style. The gad tank goes inside and you could roll it around to the location you need it.

https://smile.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-MH18CH-Radiant-Cabinet/dp/B0054WH796/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1539609692&sr=8-3&keywords=cabinet+propane+heater


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess it also depends on how cold it gets in the garage. Your climate as well as insulation level. Mine is insulated on all sides with a bonus room above. The car and house heat usually keeps it warm enough except for the rare instances where it stays really cold (20's) for an extended period of time. I use mine to keep It at least 55-60 inside and they don't run too often.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 9, 2018)

I installed a 24K BTU Mr Cool DIY mini split this summer. Yes this does heat also but testing has been limited as it has not been cold enough here to really test it. I got the 1000sqft system for my 400sqft garage to make sure it would heat and cool to my liking, not just take the edge off. Just thought I would throw this out there as an option. I have been really happy with this system.
https://mrcooldiy.com/product/mr-cool-diy/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use this one and it sucks. It's got to be right next to me.

I only use it when changing to winter tires.

I know I'm expecting way too much from it :lol:


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Not mentioned thus far is an insulated garage door. I have one - not the add-on insulation kit like from Home Depot - a proper manufactured insulated door. Makes a pretty good difference by itself. Though I'm in Texas my garage rarely goes below about 55-60 during Winter. Ceiling and two walls are insulated. One wall has two double-windows. Two 55 gallon gas water heaters in that same garage as well. I bet my Mr. Buddy Portable Heater would work but it's not needed, not why I have it.


----------



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

North east Wisconsin here. Many many days below zero. 1100 sq/ft garage is insulated with insulated doors. 80,000 BTU gas furnace. My wife just rolled her eyes when I was installing it. Now she absolutely loves going out to a dry warm car in January.  I keep it at 50 degrees unless I'm out there for a project. Kicks in maybe once in the middle of the night.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Here is a topic that I would lover to hear everyone's opinions/experiences...What kind of garage heaters do most of you use for working on your winter projects? I am limited to electric, but I am interested in all replies...


Best advice I can offer is to use a 240v heater. These can go up to I believe 5000 watt. What that means is that you can get heat that makes a difference in a garage. I had a 240v welding outlet in my garage and adapter it to run an inexpensive bench top heater that cost about $100. These are still sold and didn't need to be built in and will heat a freezing garage in 10 minutes or so. I only use it on demand but it does have a thermostat. If you have to have a circuit run you can also get a built in unit as well for 240v operation.

120v heaters don't put out enough for this type of application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Tank top radiant heater, propane fired. Tractor Supply special. Electric heaters can kiss my gas. I also have a small "torpedo" heater, also LP fired. I do not really know for sure yet but I suspect my garage is mostly uninsulated, with a bonus room above. The door is just a builders grade, single-ply, steel door. Keeps the bears out I guess.

Something like this:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/redstone-360-deg-tank-top-heater

And like this:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dyna-glo-delux-40k-btu-lp-forced-air-heater


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I also have a 30a, 240v box fan heater. does a good job but at 5000w its not going to be enough to heat my 20x20x10 garage for a huge swing in temp if I was comparing to a gas heater where you turn it off unless your in there like a tank mounted unit.

I do have my gas meter not far from my garage but electricity is pretty cheap anyways.


----------

